# Hello, I am Teddy :)



## MynameisTeddy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello, 

My name is Teddy and I am desperately in need of a new home. 

My Mummy took me in because she noticed that every time she walked past me, I was shivering outside and wasn't eating proper food. 

She dropped a letter through the letterbox to the person who was leaving out the food and discovered that he was a 90 year old man who's wife had just died and he was trying his best to feed me (I was a stray) but could no longer cope. I was eating old chinese takeaways that were making me sick.

She took me to vets, got rid of my worms and fleas, got me neutured, vaccinated, microchipped and tested me for FiV (which came back as positive).

She tried to settle me into her home with her other two much smaller female cats but things aren't working out  I am very affectionate and I love people but I am not getting on with the other two ladies and because I have FiV, I am putting them at risk.

I am loving and affectionate and I love cuddles. I have lots of pictures proving this. I am a big cat (5.5kg) and I am all black with a lovely face.

Some cattery homes won't have me because I have FiV and they are bursting at the seams at this time of year.

Would you consider taking me in?

If so, my Mummy Leah will reply to any messages or you can get her on: 07825550266. She lives with me in Leytonstone, East London.

Love Teddy X


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

poor baby, just to add that FIV is not as bad as people make it out to be and many cats with it go on to live long happy lifes. You can read more about it here 
Feline immunodeficiency virus (FIV)
FIV - faqs


----------



## Emz (Oct 28, 2009)

Might be an idea to specify where you're from


----------



## MynameisTeddy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi there, 

Oops - sure. I am in Leytonstone, East London. Just edited the main text.

Thanks! x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any pictures? Does the cat live indoors or does he like to be out?


----------



## MynameisTeddy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Yes, I have lots of pictures but I don't know how to upload them on here?

He is happy being indoors as he has calmed down a lot over the last month.

Please email me at [email protected] and I will send them to you.

Thanks

Leah


----------

